# Die besten Arcaderacer aller Zeiten



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

ich gebs zu..ich brems nicht gern und rase gerne einfach mal so durch die Gegend.
Da ich das nicht im Auto machen darf, mach ich das gern daheim auf der Couch.

Welche Arcade Racer fallen euch hier so ein?

Von Alt bis Neu..

egal ...
nur 3d sollts schon sein und nicht Draufsicht...

und kein GTA oder Klon....<- kein Fan.
dürfen auch Konsolenspiele sein..ich liebäugel ja noch mit einer ,..




was mir selbst so einfällt, dass ich immer gern gespielt hab war:

Suzuki Alstare Racing
Cruisn World
Bleifuss 2
Destruction Derby 2 (das 1er war mir noch zu schlicht)
Flatout (die ganze Serie, momentan spiele ich das 3er)
Sega Rally 1,2 und das Remake

Trackmania hab ich den ersten Teil gerne gespielt


----------



## midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Also Flatout ist ein herrliches Spiel. Vor allem die Derbys mit 8 Leuten im Lan rocken alles. Trackmania ist zwar schon Arcade, aber bei manchen Strecken auch verflucht komplex.
Testdrive Unlimited ist auch sehr aradelastig. Und da der Online-Part bis Heute nicht richtig funktionieren will...


so far


----------



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hab noch test drive 2 immer auf dem c64 gespielt und stunt car racer..auch spassig


----------



## Memphis_83 (4. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal versucht bleifuss 2 auf xp zum laufen zu bringen,selbst mit internetanleitung aber half irgendwie nix. hab damals test drive 4 sehr gerne gespielt,den modus wo man für jede strecke in einer meisterschaft ein anderes auto nehmen musste suche ich bis heute vergebens,war echt scharf.nfs hab ich auch ewig gespielt,hab zwar noch nie teil 1,pro street und undercover gespielt,aber den letztgenannten wohl auch nicht schlimm^^!
bei rennspielen fand ich immer spannend welche autos und strecken man freispielen kann und nicht schon vorher alles sehen aber nicht kaufen können.bleifuss fun war auch so genau wie nfs 3 und 4.teil 4 ist immernoch der beste irgendwie:viele autos und strecken,polizei,die man wechseln konnte und die strecken aus teil 3...*schwärm*


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

Track Mania auf alle fälle und natürlich Stunts von 1990. Weiß aber nicht ob Stunts eher Simulation oder Arcade ist.


----------



## kress (4. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele selbst oft Trackmania und kann es empfehlen, wenn einem das Gameplay zusagt.
Wenn Racedriver:Grid auch dazu zählt, dann auch noch das, allein schon wegen der Bombengrafik, die auch mit durchschnittlichen Spielen auf very high gespielt werden kann.


----------



## tuner-andy (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde ein etwas äteres Motorrrad game ganz gut ob das allerdings in die Kategorie Arcade Racer fällt weiß ich nicht. 

Moto Racer 2 

Ansonsten NFS, GRID, DIRT 2, Burnout, Autobahnraser war auch seiner Zeit ganz lustig


----------



## perforierer (7. Mai 2010)

Flatout 2 ist schon ein Brett! 
Der LAN-Hammer!

Früher: Nice2, auch geil.

Hoffe mal, dass Blur oder Split/Second ein bisserl an Flatout 2 rankommen vom Spaß.


----------



## christkies (19. Mai 2010)

NFS Most Wanted, NFS Underground1 und NFS 4 (Brennender Asphalt) fand ich auch immer sehr gut.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar die meisten älteren _Need for Speed_-Spiele.

Gerade NfS 2, da konnte man mit Cheats als Baumstamm oder Klohaus rumfahren.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gerade NfS 2, da konnte man mit Cheats als Baumstamm oder Klohaus rumfahren.



WTF?!  Haste nen Screen oder so? Das wäre ja zu geil.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Puh, das Spiel muss ich erst mal wieder finden.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Dann viel Spaß beim suchen.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Mai 2010)

Also TMNF un Flatout2 zock ich eigentlich ganz gern, muss mich aber ma mit den ganzen neuen bekkannt machen wenn ich wieder en Rechner hab^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe früher NFSU2 "vergöttert". Einfach mit dem Schlitten auch mal durch die Stadt tuckern und extrem viele Tuningmöglichkeiten. Es lief sogar mit einer Geforce 5200FX, nicht aber mit einer 6200...
Kennt wer noch Fatal Racing?


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Mai 2010)

Grad wieder FlatOut installiert.
Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus und mit SSAA erträglich aber bei dem Game geht es auch mehr um Spaß.

Was ich noch früher oft gespielt habe war Need for Speed Porsche. Das war geil, müsste mal schauen ob das noch funkt.


----------



## feivel (23. Mai 2010)

Hab gestern mal wieder episode 1 racer rausgeholt =
das war eigentlich auch immer ganz witzig


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Mai 2010)

Das gabs auch für den PC?
Hatte das Game am N64, die gute alte Zeit


----------



## feivel (23. Mai 2010)

ja....gabs fürs n64 und fürn pc...weitere plattformen wären mir nicht bekannt...aber : Star Wars Episode 1 - Racer: Amazon.de: Games

ich hatte zu der zeit zwar ein N64, das spiel hab ich aber auf dem pc gezockt....grafisch wars dann doch etwas weniger verwaschen...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. Mai 2010)

SW Episode 1 Racer - ja, einfach nur ein geiles Spiel...
"Warum kommen sie immer hierher und bringen den ganzen Laden durcheinander?" ( Zitat Watto )


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. Mai 2010)

Need for Speed Porsche.

Wobei Star Wars Racer auch gut ist.


----------



## Bloodhour86 (24. Mai 2010)

am besten gefällt mir TDU , freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil !!!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn dir Flauout 1 gut gefällt dann probier mal:

Flatout : Ultimate Carnage
Geniale Grafik!


----------



## matze95 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir zu Trackmania Sunrise oder auch zur Free-to-play Variante von TM raten.

lg matze


----------



## |BES|Skyline (29. Mai 2010)

Boah die besten Acarderacer aller zeiten hmm da fallen mir einig ein.

TDU macht troz eines ziemlichen beschi**enem online modi immernoch richtig laune gerade wenn man sich mit den Physik tuning auskennt  da lief der Skyline auf einmal nimmer 275 sondern 588 sachen XD. Dann kommt TMNF und TMS Extrem boah sind das games klassiker aber immernoch richitg geil  . Was ich auch ziemlich oft gespielt habe war NFS Porsche hat auch n morts fun gemacht ^^ leider hatte das game noch nicht die schöne eigenschaft alla kupplung und h schaltung da währe das spiel noch mal ne kante besser ^^. Nu warte ich auf TDU2 und das wird gezockt bis ich zum arzt muss


----------



## hoschi8219 (30. Mai 2010)

NFS 1 und Moto Racer 1.

schade das die guten alten classicer nicht mehr laufen.


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Mai 2010)

Rollcage Stage 2...göttlich!
Läuft sogar unter Win7


----------



## Freeak (31. Mai 2010)

Phu, da fallen mir viele, ja sehr sehr viele ein.

Zu einen (auch wenn ich ich da Buh-Stimmen ernten werde) Juiced 2 Hot Import Nigts, das Spiel hat gute wenn nicht sogar sehr gute ansätze, zumal es zugänglicher ist wieder vorgänger und die Driftphysik auch wirklich gut umgesetzt wurde. Leider ohne Patch noch immer recht Buggy (wenn auch nicht so extrem wie mancher Sagt).

Tja dann eben noch FlatOut (der Soundtrack ist einfach GOIL) FlatOut 2 und FlatOut Ultimate Carnage. Tja dann danaben noch Need for Speed Underground 1 und natürllich die 2. Most Wanted, Carbon und Pro Street kann man auch noch Zocken. Undercover dagegen ist na ja.... (ganz Nette Story Ansätze aber die Umsetzung) Tja dann zum Schluss eben noch Dirt und natürlich Dirt 2 sowie Grid.


----------



## Agr9550 (31. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar


ridge racer 
und der 2teil den dan RAGE RACER hiess 



evtll grid wenn man den noch dazuzählen darf


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2010)

Die Colin Mc Rae Rally-Serie
Schade, das er so zeitig von uns gehen musste...


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2010)

Die Colin McRae-Games waren eigentlich nie richtige Arcade-Spiele, eher eine Simulation.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Colin McRae-Games waren eigentlich nie richtige Arcade-Spiele, eher eine Simulation.


 
Pass bloß auf, einige Simulationsfreaks reißen dir dafür den Kopf ab! Denn nur Richard Burns Rally ist eine richtige Sim. 

Ich persönlich finde Shift ohne Fahrhilfen auch nicht weniger realistisch als die Colin McRae-Spiele (und ich meine nicht Dirt 1 und 2), aber hier im Forum wird ja betont, dass Shift KEINE Simulation ist.


Ach ja, ich liebe Burnout Paradise. Freeburn- und Timechallenges sind einfach unglaublich spaßig.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (1. Juni 2010)

Micro Machines 1&2!

Out Run!

Road Rash 2!

S.C.A.R.S.!

Deathkarz & POD!

Destruction Derby!


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf, einige Simulationsfreaks reißen dir dafür den Kopf ab!


Diese Simulationsfreaks sollen ruhig kommen, mit denen hab ich mich schon öfters angelegt. Meinen, sie hätten die Berechtigung sich für Wunder was zu halten, nur weil sie so unglaubliche Realismusprofis sind.


----------



## The_Rock (6. Juni 2010)

*Bleifuß 2* hab ich damals mit meinem brandneuen Pentium 166 gekauft. Durfte meinen damaligen High End PC auch gleich einweihen (mit der ersten Ati 3D Karte mit satten 4MB RAM! )
Hach, was hab ich das geliebt 

Ansonsten die bereits erwähnten *POD*, *Deathcarz* (hab ich letztens erst wieder gespielt  ) und natürlich die *Need 4 Speed* Reihe.

Kennt einer noch *Powerslide*? Das haben wir damals sehr oft auf den LANs gespielt


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (7. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf, einige Simulationsfreaks reißen dir dafür den Kopf ab! Denn nur Richard Burns Rally ist eine richtige Sim.





Pah, wenn es keinen ablaufenden Timer gibt und die Autos keine Raketenwerfer haben, ist es kein Arcade!


----------



## Galford (7. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Simulationsfreaks sollen ruhig kommen, mit denen hab ich mich schon öfters angelegt. Meinen, sie hätten die Berechtigung sich für Wunder was zu halten, nur weil sie so unglaubliche Realismusprofis sind.


 
Ich habe halt auch genau diese Erfahrung gemacht. 
I.d.R. haben Leute die Arcade-Rennspiele bevorzugen irgendwie weniger Probleme damit, ob ein Spiel Arcade oder Sim ist. Aber Simulationsfans, die Arcade verabscheuen, reagieren schon recht oft heftig übertrieben, wenn darum geht ob sich ein Spiel Sim nennen darf oder nicht.
Mein Problem daran ist, wenn einge immer wieder behaupten das Arcade = Casual ist - das scheint jetzt gerade richtig in Mode zu sein. Es gibt auch schwere und fordernde Arcade-Rennspiele.


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

die einzige simulation die ich kenne, ist im inneren eines autos.

evtl lass ich auch noch das hier gelten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd1EsN3-uG0

nein mal ernsthaft, das sind alles Spiele, und ehrlich gesagt, find ichs schöner wenn die nicht ganz so realistisch sind, aufpassen, dass ich gegen keine anderen autos oder wände donner, muss ich so schon im straßenverkehr, da hab ich lieber ein wenig action

was auch ganz toll ist: motorstorm, auch wenns jetzt plattformübergreifend war


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Juni 2010)

Ridge Racer


----------



## Larson (8. Juni 2010)

Mit Burnout 2 hab ich glaub ich ein Jahr verbracht.

Bei POD hats mir damals die Sicherung rausgehaun als ich meine erste Monster Voodo 3D gekauft hab. 

Und für mich noch immer ungeschlagen ist die Burnout Serie. (PS2, XBOX360)


----------



## Jan565 (8. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar Flat Out 1  

Oder Stunts, aber da weiß ich nicht ob das nicht schon wieder eine Simulation ist.


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Juni 2010)

Für mich gibts da ein paar sehr schöne. Ich Stell mal meine TOP 5 vor:

1, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit

2, Need for Speed Brennender Asphalt

3, Dethkarz

4, Need for Speed Porsche

5, Need for Speed Most Wanted

Ist eigentlich Zufall, dass so viele Need for Speed Teile in meiner Liste auftauchen (bin kein Fanboy!), aber von 12 Teilen waren 5 einfach sehr gut (Platz 8 oder 9 meiner persönlichen Liste wäre NfS Underground).


----------



## AchtBit (10. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Rollcage Stage 2...göttlich!
> Läuft sogar unter Win7



 100% ak, hab eine portierbare Version aus nostalgischen Gründen am Notebook  

stunt car racer, auf dem brotkasten
rvf honda, das beste Motorrad Game, und eins der besten AMIGA games ever.(Das Game war die Ursache, dass ich von da an, bis heute, strikt manuelle Schaltung in allen Rennspielen verwende)
destruction derby, im dos
bleifuss 1, im dos
deadkarz, hab noch das original
offroad, ebenfalls noch im original vorhanden. War eins der ersten Games von Rage
schnell, schneller, REVOLT

Neuere Renn Games einige 

P.S. Hab noch das original RVF Honda Review von dem                      Amiga-64 Mag.(Aug 1989) gefunden. Siehe Angang 

2 Jahre später kams dann voll verkackt fürn Atari ST raus. Steuerung, Sound und Gameplay waren einfach so einzigartig, dass man es nicht fertig brachte, es auf eine kompilierte Version zu übertragen. Die sah zwar genau so aus aber funktionierte leider nicht so.

Genauso ergings auch Stunt Car Racer. Keine portierte o. kompilierte Version, spielte sich auch nur annähernd so genial wie das brotkasten Original.


----------



## HolySh!t (11. Juni 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> schnell, schneller, REVOLT


Da muss ich nen  zurück geben 
War mein erstes selber gekafutes Spiel für die PS1


----------



## Simitar (24. Juni 2010)

Auch wenns nur auf 2 Rädern war, RoadRash fand ich damals so toll.
Den Spass im Lan sich gegenseitig vom Moped hauen werd ich nie vergessen!


----------



## ThePlayer (24. Juni 2010)

*Wacky Wheels* 
...aus der guten alten Dos Zeit, wo man noch oberen und unteren Speicher hatte.


----------



## amdfreak (24. Juni 2010)

Wurde Trackmania Sunrise schon erwähnt ?
Auf jeden Fall ist es besser als Nations, Original und United (schon allein wegen der Musik, der guten Menuführung und weil die Rennen echte Namen haben) !


----------



## Seabound (24. Juni 2010)

Need for Speed "Shift"

Racedriver Grid


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Juni 2010)

Larson schrieb:


> Mit Burnout 2 hab ich glaub ich ein Jahr verbracht.[...]Und für mich noch immer ungeschlagen ist die Burnout Serie. (PS2, XBOX360)


Burnout 2 war beim Erscheinen der Oberhammer, allerdings hat der Zahn der Zeit ganz extrem an diesem Spiel genagt. Burnout Revenge ist wohl der beste Teil der insgesamt sehr guten Reihe.

Richtig gut finde ich auch NFS HP auf der PS1 und HP2 auf der PS2. Dort ist die Steuerung und Fahrverhalten richtig schön arcade, aber nicht zu simpel. Bei den Spielen konnte man so richtig schön, wie auch bei Burnout 2, auf Bestzeitenjagd gehen. Bei neueren Spielen (der Reihe) ist das leider durch die veränderte Spielmechanik untergegangen.


----------

